# ImageMixer 3



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to this forum and not very clued up on techy issues so please bear with me.

I have recently purchased a Panasonic sdr camcorder which comes with imagemixer 3 software.
The problem I have is that after I have downloaded my clips to my computer using imagemixer software I wanted to edit the clips in windows movie maker because I prefer that programme to edit but windows movie maker comes up with an error message everytime I try to attempt this - I've taken a screenshot of the error message 













Thanks in advance :tongue:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

It looks like either you don't have the correct codec installed to handle that video, or ImageMixer 3 can't handle mpegs, whch is unlikely.

Do you have the same problem importing into ImageMixer 3 directly from the camera, without copying it to My Documents first?

Download and install the *K-Lite Codec Pack*, then reboot. Even if this doesn't fix the problem, it's always handy to have a full codec pack installed if you work with media files. Go to Start > Programs and look in the K-Lite folder for a program called G-Spot. Run this and drag the video into it from Windows Explorer. It will give you the full details for the mpeg and tell you if you have the correct codec installed for it. Post back with a screenshot.


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks very much Koala

I dont have the problem with imagemixer3 just seems to be windows movie maker

I'm about to download the K-Lite so will try to grab a screeny for you 

Thank you x


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Koala

I have a screeny for you










I hope I've done it correctly :smile:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

just reading here that some mpeg2 is not supported by wmm, even with the codecs installed.

there are free converters out there. this one is a trial version. i'll post a better link if i can find one.

actually koala will probably point you to a better one.


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks freddy x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks freddyhard :grin:

G-Spot is saying that you have the correct codec installed, so it must be a problem with Windows Movie Maker.

One of the best freeware video converters is called *Super*. If Movie Maker is having trouble with the mpg, use Super to convert it to divx avi, which will keep the quality the same and allow you to edit it in any video editor, including WMM.


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks very much koala x


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

Just to let you all know that I have ditched editing in imagemixer and bought cyberlink powerdirector and it's much better 

Thanks for all help everyone:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i take it you are having no problems with powerdirector.


----------



## KJC1961 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Freddy

it reads the files downloaded from my camcorder fine and has a few extra functions and effects than movie maker, so in that way its great - however, it does hang sometimes but all in all it's much better than fiddling around with converting files and all that (which I don't really know enough about)


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

conversions can be time consuming and quality could be lost as well. however, i do very little with video editing so i cannot offer much help.


----------

